# Anyone Recognize His Bloodlines?



## wbwks (Apr 5, 2014)

I don't show appys, my uncle raised and showed them but that was many many years ago. The only names that I readily recognize are 5 generations back, Mighty Bright, Skippa Star, Scooter Bug G, Two Eyed Jack. 

They are probably way too far back to make a difference. He is a beauty!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I bet @Smilie would be a great help.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Nothing really up close, with lots of foundation breeding, and some older running blood on top, through Deep South and Scooter Bug G
Some Mighty Bright, both top and bottom, but again, quite far back
I did have a Scooter Bug G bred mare ( granddaugher,on the bottom ) and also a double Mighty Bight bred stallion, but again, they were up close in the pedigree.
It proved to be a very good cross for us.
Baron Bell and skipa Star, also well known foundation horses. 
Basically< i recognize lots of good blood in that pedigree, but that famous proven blood is rather far back in the pedigree


----------

